# Google Checkout und Prepaid-Kreditkarte: Kann man da etwas falsch machen?



## RubenPlinius (19. März 2011)

hallo leute

ich habe heute eine prepaid kreditkarte (cash4web.at) mit meinem google checkout konto verknüpft

dazu habe ich folgende (teils übervorsichtige) fragen:
1. wenn ich mein guthaben abfrage, dann steht da, dass mir google checkout 1€ abgezogen hat - wofür ziehen mir die einfach so einen euro ab? und tun die das regelmäßig? oder ist das eine einmalige "überprüfungsgebühr"?

2. was ist im (unwahrscheinlichen) fall dass ich nicht korrekt mitzähle und versuche eine app (bei android) zu kaufen, obwohl ich, sagen wir, nur noch 1€ "guthaben" habe und die app 2€ kosten würde
	würde es dein zahlungsvorgang dann einfach abbrechen und mir bescheid geben? oder hätte ich zu befürchten, dass die karte dann "überzogen" wird, wie es bei normalen kreditkarten möglich wäre?

3. was mache ich mit der kreditkarteninfo wenn das guthaben verbraucht ist, kann ich die infos einfach aus dem checkout konto löschen?

4. ist es schlimm wenn ich bei den rechnungsinfos zwar den korrekten namen und telefonnummer aber unter rechnungsadresse "keine angabe" eingebe? immerhin handelt es sich um eine prepaid karte und ich sehe nicht ein was google meine adresse angeht - würde ich eine reguläre kreditkarte verwenden wäre das was anderes, aber eben aus dem privatsphären grund nutze ich ja eine prepaid karte...

ich danke euch für eure erfahrungen und euren rat!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. März 2011)

Erm... mal so ne ganz blöde Frage: Hat Google Checkout keine FAQ, Anleitung, Hotline, Support etc?

Falls ja - wie lange kann das dauern, sich diese Fragen selbst zu beantworten?


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2011)

Doch irgendwie schon http://checkout.google.com/support/?hl=de

ganz komisch das die sowas haben


----------



## RubenPlinius (19. März 2011)

doch doch, die habe ich auch schon komplett durchgearbeitet, doch zu prepaid karten finde ich nichts und im internet findet man höchstens "ja funktioniert super", aber keine details zu meinen fragen

erfahrungsgemäßg wird einem bei hotlines nicht wirklich geholfen und der customer support hilft einem per email auch nur in den seltensten fällen

daher wollte ich hier nach erfahrungen und rat fragen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. März 2011)

Verstehe. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich trotzdem einfach mal den Support bemühen, gerade was den abgezogenen Euro betrifft.


----------



## Dracun (19. März 2011)

Hmm also irgendwo scheinen dort Fehler zu passieren in deiner Kommunikation, denn wenn ich einen Support anschreibe oder anrufe wurde mir bis jetzt immer zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit geholfen 

Und keine Ahnung ich kenn weder das eine noch das andere


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2011)

Ich versuche mal zu antworten, da ich selbst den Service Google Checkout nicht kenne. Würde ich in diesem Fall vorsichtig sein. Denn vor kurzem habe ich den Service Amazon Payments (nur in USA verfügbar) in Anspruch genommen und es gab nur Chaos. Deswegen sehr genau informieren!

Zu deinen Fragen:

1. In diesem Fall kann es sich um eine gennante Überprüfungsgebühr handeln, ob die Kontodaten die du angeben hast auch stimmen.

2. Wie ich es von Paypal kenne, wird es wie bei jeder normalen Kreditkarte dann überzogen.

4. Es wäre immer Ratsam bei Kontodaten die richtige Rechnungsnummer anzugeben, falls es irgendwelche Probleme gibt. Das man im grünen Breich steht.

Aber wie gesagt, ich kenne den Service nicht und es handelt sich anscheinend um etwas anderes. Dennoch kannst du dort anrufen und eine E-Mail schreiben und wirst mit Sicherheit Antworten auf deine Fragen finden, falls nicht. Dann lass es.


----------

